# ac joint seperation



## trose45116 (Nov 22, 2008)

anyone have any idea where to direct me in the cpt book for reconstruction of acromioclavicular joint seperation.


----------



## mbort (Nov 24, 2008)

look at the 23550-23540 series


----------

